# Learning to read the weather data.......



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

I have always been interested in weather watching during the winter months......what else do we have to do??

I used to watch every local channel, The Weather Channel, NOAA, Accuweather, WeatgerBug, you get the hint.....just about all of them. 

That was until I found the thread for SE Michigan here on PlowSite. 
In that thread there are several of us from SE Michigan. One of the fellow members has a gift to read the maps, maybe he will chime in here in this thread. He is just a plow guy, who self taught himself how to decipher the data used to predict weather.....and I must say, he's more accurate, even weeks out, then the TV guys. I want to learn how to do this for myself. 

I've noticed, while reading a few of the other local weather threads, that a few of the other threads also have their own "local weather experts" in them. 

So this thread is for those of us who wish to learn to read the data, and be able to understand what it all means. 

If you know of any good links, that explains what is involved, feel free to post them up, so those of us interested in learning this skill, can. If your local weather thread has a weather expert, point them towards this thread, in an effort to help all who want to gain the knowledge.


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

What you have to realize, is that we as business owners have a fairly specific area we are predicting the weather for.

I'm about 30 miles north of Minneapolis / St. Paul and we have 4 local news channels.

All 4 have to predict for over 1/2 of the state of MN (roughly).

It's easier to predict for 1-2-3 counties than 1/2 of a state.

After a while though, watching enough, you get the hang of it.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

I do gather micro climates. I happen to live in a micro climate where I am. Areas 5 miles any way will have drastic less snow, than outside that area. 

I've plowed snow for years. Radar is on almost 24/7, but I want to learn to read the maps a week or two out. 
Basically I want to learn to be able to watch two weeks out. 

Express nailed this snow storm two weeks ago, long before any other source. While the totals didn't stack up, I knew I couldn't be out of town. I know storms are ever changing, and totals vary by where the bands set up, so I pay less attention to what anyone calls for totals, I just want to know, with my own knowledge, if its safe to travel or what not.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

What sites do you guys use to gather the data required to make these decisions?? 

Calling Express.............help school us


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

subscribing.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Try here for a start, I'm sure there are others but I like this one.
http://www.paranormalweather.com/weather.html


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

dave_dj1;1419978 said:


> Try here for a start, I'm sure there are others but I like this one.
> http://www.paranormalweather.com/weather.html


Nice link!!!!


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Someone just shared this link in the Michigan thread. The guy covers a good portion of the GL area. 

JohnDee.com


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

http://johndee.com/


----------

